# TIVO Law Suite



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

No talk here yet about the ruling handed down favoring TIVO vs Dish Network. Past case history indicates that it's all over and TIVO had won. According to the report Dish could be paying TIVO in the area of $7 per DVR for patent infringement. I wonder how this will effect us. It also mentioned that Dish Network stocks have tumbled and that many subscribers may be jumping to DirecTV or cable. It's still early but this seems like a good place to discuss it.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow. I don't know how you missed the Headlines section on the front page that has 2 threads already discussing this.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

You are looking in the wrong section:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=159128


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

From what I understand the latest ruling was handed down on March 6th, just a few days ago. The ruling is in "USA Today" this morning. Available on-line. The old thread is, in a word, old. This new ruling has implications that specifically mentions Dish's stock prices falling and the migration of current subscribers to DirectTv and cable, and puts a potential price tag on the per DVR penalty. In reading the headline thread mentioned by Krock918316 it seems to have evolved into a diatribe between a few folks that prefer to fight with each other as to who knows more about the law and little to do with how this ruling may effect us the subscribers. I don't care if you agree with the ruling or if Dish is guilty or not. My question is, if I want to have a DVR am I going to be forced to abandon Dish Network? If Dish has to pay a $7 or more per DVR penalty will our rates increase to compensate?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

No good answer on that yet. I realize you would like an answer, but there simply isn't one yet. 

Dish wants you to think they will be OK for all time - I don't know yes or know. You will be ok for a couple months at least, and maybe significantly longer, or maybe never have to worry about it at all.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

TiVo has their own suite of law offices?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

And I'm sure your thread will soon be merged with the current thread on the topic:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=173626&page=5


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, if your interest in the current topic is listening to three or four guys sqwaking back and forth over the last 20 or so posts on the current thread about who is at fault or how could the judge rule this way. Who cares. The judge ruled they way he ruled. How will it effect us? I know we don't know yet but there in lies the discussion. If Dish raises rates that reflect the penalty charge will you stay or will you go? Will they offer some kind of Dish/Tivo DVR? Hell, will the two companies merge? As Mr. Spock say's, Facinating!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

inazsully said:


> Yes, if your interest in the current topic is listening to three or four guys sqwaking back and forth over the last 20 or so posts on the current thread about who is at fault or how could the judge rule this way. Who cares. The judge ruled they way he ruled. How will it effect us? I know we don't know yet but there in lies the discussion. If Dish raises rates that reflect the penalty charge will you stay or will you go? Will they offer some kind of Dish/Tivo DVR? Hell, will the two companies merge? As Mr. Spock say's, Facinating!


Well, it's fascinating to think about for two minutes, but like that other thread likely it will end up being speculation which will soon be three or four guys going back and forth over the last 20 or so posts.

Now if Charlie were to post here....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SayWhat? said:


> TiVo has their own suite of law offices?


Hello, and again the school teacher !


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Isn't speculation and contemplation the point of any forum. To share ideas and and possible ramifications regarding something effecting us as a group? Where's the fun in just saying, let's wait and see what happens? We already know what happened and what the likely results to Dish will be. I just wonder what you all think the trickle down effect will have on us. And how far are we willing to bend over.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

inazsully said:


> Isn't speculation and contemplation the point of any forum. To share ideas and and possible ramifications regarding something effecting us as a group? Where's the fun in just saying, let's wait and see what happens? We already know what happened and what the likely results to Dish will be. I just wonder what you all think the trickle down effect will have on us. And how far are we willing to bend over.


The problem is since January 5, 2004 we've been speculating on the case and even on this subject in 15 or so threads with a total of over 15,000 posts. Unfortunately, the case isn't even over yet after six years.

But folks do like to talk about it....:grin:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tivo vs E*? It's always great to have a new topic to discuss. :sure:

Next, we can talk about who invented dirt, or was dirt a _discovery_?



http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=173626 - 203 posts, 8,520 views


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

So to talk about it. The "Infringing Products" include the 501, 508, 510, 522, 625, 721, 921 and the 942.

Since Dish has to have fully depreciated these units by now and as of February 1 is charging the same for them as corresponding ViP units, they've got it covered more or less. They can pay TiVo a licensing fee from the revenue stream.

For instance, except for the first DVR which is technically free even though at that point you have to pay a $6/mo DVR service fee), Dish charges the same for a solo DVR ($10 a month) whether it's a PVR508 (SD that can record one program) or a ViP612 (HD that can record two programs from the satellite and one OTA).

But, like I say, the case isn't over yet. So we can pretend Charlie hasn't already figured out what to do if he loses.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

phrelin said:


> The problem is since January 5, 2004 we've been speculating on the case and even on this subject in 15 or so threads with a total of over 15,000 posts. Unfortunately, the case isn't even over yet after six years.
> 
> But folks do like to talk about it....:grin:


Oh it's over. On March 6th the judge said it's OVER. If you read the specific article I am referring to they even explain exactly why, now, it is over. They also mention that at this point in the process an appeal would be pretty much unheard and that perhaps up to 500,000 Dish subscribers may be switching over to either DirecTV or cable and exactly how far Dish stock dropped and how much DirecTV increased. To me that says a major decision was made and it was not in Dish's favor. That sounds like "over" to me. It's not just the $ per DVR penalty, it's the huge accumulation of past fines that are now due.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You can add some fire to the thread about dish raised fee http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2384883.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

inazsully said:


> Oh it's over. On March 6th the judge said it's OVER. If you read the specific article I am referring to they even explain exactly why, now, it is over. They also mention that at this point in the process an appeal would be pretty much unheard and that perhaps up to 500,000 Dish subscribers may be switching over to either DirecTV or cable and exactly how far Dish stock dropped and how much DirecTV increased. To me that says a major decision was made and it was not in Dish's favor. That sounds like "over" to me. It's not just the $ per DVR penalty, it's the huge accumulation of past fines that are now due.


Based on the answers you have received switch now if you are unhappy or wait it out until the dvr is shut off and join the "gold rush" to directv.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

The following was sent overnight to DISH Network retailers.

Quote:
We are disappointed in the Federal Circuit's split decision, but are pleased that Judge Rader agreed with our position.
Therefore, we will be seeking en banc review by the full Federal Circuit. We also will be proposing a new design-around
to the district court for approval.

Please don't necessarily believe what our competitors may be saying to you about the decision. Our competitors have
made inaccurate representations in the past and may do so again now. At this time, our DVR customers are not
impacted, and you can continue selling and servicing DVRs for new and existing customers.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

kikkenit2 said:


> Based on the answers you have received switch now if you are unhappy or wait it out until the dvr is shut off and join the "gold rush" to directv.


I wondered how long it would take someone to say "if you don't like it leave". The sheep will never leave, or complain, or rock the boat. They'll just say, Yesir boss, whatever you say. If I wasn't pulling for Dish I wouldn't be on this forum. But that doesn't mean the sand is a recepticle for my head.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

inazsully said:


> I wondered how long it would take someone to say "if you don't like it leave". The sheep will never leave, or complain, or rock the boat. They'll just say, Yesir boss, whatever you say. If I wasn't pulling for Dish I wouldn't be on this forum. But that doesn't mean the sand is a recepticle for my head.


Me thinks it's feeding time.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> Oh it's over. On March 6th the judge said it's OVER.


Fat lady ain't sung yet. Or haven't you heard about Chucky's plans to appeal to the full court and probably one or the other will try the Supreme court.

Oh, that's right, you didn't bother to read the current thread.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

please use the other thread for Tivo Dish discussion. Closing this one to avoid duplication.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=173626&page=5


----------

